# Settings seem to be locked



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

Hi there the problem I have is as title says, this is my system spec

Gigabyte 965P-DS3 Rev 3.3 Bios F14B
Intel 3.60MHZ
2x1gig sticks of Kingston DDR2 800MHZ
Freezer Pro 7
Vista with SPI

When I access the bios the CPU Clock Ratio was 18x and the FSB was at 200, this was before I had done anything to any settings, when I try to overclock the FSB ITS LOCKED.

Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

If your PC's manufacturer has locked the settings, then you can't change it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have to set cpu host frequency to "enabled" thats an excellent overclocking board !


a good starting point would be to download your motherboard manual / print it out / review it a couple of times ............. do you have the most recent bios ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1169366


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

P4's are horrible overclockers ............... if you could get yourself a used Q6600 or E8400 off ebay ............ then you would be cooking ............. or E6750 or E6850

E6XXX anything would smoke your current P4 !!


----------

